# job offer in canada



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

So I recieved a job of in Vancouver 
B.C , and recieving a sponsor for work visa, what advice can anyone give about what to expect . My wife and kids won't follow for 6 months untill their schooling is finished


----------



## mikejb (Mar 12, 2012)

canadaorbust said:


> So I recieved a job of in Vancouver
> B.C , and recieving a sponsor for work visa, what advice can anyone give about what to expect . My wife and kids won't follow for 6 months untill their schooling is finished


I am amazed at how many people appear to want to jump feet first into what effectively will prove a major upheaval in their lives.

This response is not to be considered as negative, just I am left scratching my head in wonderment with the idea of someone asking what life might herald after closing the barn door.

In truth, to answer your question(s) is likely to prove difficult on account you have not indicated where it is you plan to live, what your job situation is, what your likely earnings are, if you plan to rent or buy, if you have schooling to consider, if you plan to purchase a vehicle, if you like cities or prefer the country..etc etc etc.

I'd suggest you would have to give a little more info in what your plans are and in turn, what you expectations are... I think once you give this forum some kind of guideline you will likely receive the benefit of other peoples experience but we do at least have to have a start point.

On the plus side...Congrats on the job offer and good luck with the move


----------



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

I'm bringing my own vehicles , I have already found a house to rent since I have 3 boys an apt is out of question. As far as earning roughly 55k + bonus . We are looking to stay in Vancouver its self we did find some nice properties in Richmond as well as surrey


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

canadaorbust said:


> I'm bringing my own vehicles , I have already found a house to rent since I have 3 boys an apt is out of question. As far as earning roughly 55k + bonus . We are looking to stay in Vancouver its self we did find some nice properties in Richmond as well as surrey


I hope you are getting some big bonuses, because CDN$55K isn't much for Vancouver! Also, unless your vehicles are older than 15 years old, it's almost impossible to import unless it was built for the US or Canadian market. 

From RIV

VEHICLES PURCHASED OUTSIDE CANADA AND THE UNITED STATES

The Motor Vehicle Safety Act and Regulations require that all vehicles imported into Canada comply, at the time of importation, with the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards in effect on the date the vehicle was manufactured. Vehicles manufactured for sale in countries other than Canada and the United States do not comply with the requirements of the Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Act, CANNOT be altered to comply and CANNOT be imported into Canada. The only exceptions to this rule are vehicles fifteen (15) years old or older as determined by the month and year in which the vehicle was manufactured and buses manufactured before January 1, 1971.

Vehicles acquired in foreign countries other than the U.S. and designed, built, tested and certified to meet either all applicable Canada Motor Vehicle Safety Standards or all applicable United States Federal Motor Vehicle Safety Standards and bearing a statement of compliance label affixed by the original manufacturer, as required by the Regulations, may be eligible for importation into Canada provided the vehicle has not been altered and the certification from the original manufacturer is maintained, which may be subject to verification at the time of importation. A vehicle imported under these conditions will be subject to the Registrar of Imported Vehicles program which may be accessed at the following web site: Registrar of Imported Vehicles.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,



canadaorbust said:


> I'm bringing my own vehicles , I have already found a house to rent since I have 3 boys an apt is out of question. As far as earning roughly 55k + bonus . We are looking to stay in Vancouver its self we did find some nice properties in Richmond as well as surrey


Welcome to the Forum!

Just to clear the air, PLEASE: for your own sake make sure those $55k are coupled with extremely generous bonuses. 

Vancouver is the most expensive city in North-America and &55k will get you nowhere, and with children, will most likely get you homeless.

If you have never lived in another country (expat), then you are up for the ride of your life. Whilst it is exciting and the adrenaline rush never stops, be advised that every single immigrant has to pay some hefty dues.

My family and I have lived in several countries and by far, we are happy to be here. However, keep in mind that no because one has found happiness mean that everybody else will. For instance, one of my Sr. Project Managers couldn't handle being away from her parents and is leaving a 6 figure salary and the Permanent Residency in Canada to go back to her home country.

On and all, being an expat is an adventure nobody can take away from you, and if you are willing to bust your chops for your children, then go ahead and follow your dreams.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Would tend to agree with Liam and Jrge... CAD $55k is going to be tight for a family of 5 to live on, even in Richmond and Surrey. I lived in North Delta (near Alex Fraser bridge) on CAD $45k and sometimes found it a struggle, and this was as a family of 1 living in shared accommodation (parents lived upstairs). 

Once your wife is given permission to work and finds a job, it might be a bit easier on the household budget, but make no mistake about it, living in the Metro Vancouver area is expensive.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

canadaorbust said:


> I'm bringing my own vehicles , I have already found a house to rent since I have 3 boys an apt is out of question. As far as earning roughly 55k + bonus . We are looking to stay in Vancouver its self we did find some nice properties in Richmond as well as surrey


You are probably going to find it tough to make a go of it in Vancouver... making only $55K a year. Vancouver is the most expensive city in Canada (and North America) to live in. This primarily due to the cost of housing (purchasing or renting). 

If you are comfortable with a wage of $55K per year, you may wish to look at other cities in Canada where your wage will get you a lot further.


----------



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

The properties I have found is in surrey


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

You're going to be in a strange country, unfamiliar with the best deals, best places to shop, no credit history, no support network of friends and family nearby, paying for everything cash up front.


I'd think long and hard before moving for that offer. In fact if it was me I wouldn't even consider it. Not to Vancouver. Families of 5 earning 30 dollars an hour are struggling in the prairies never mind one of the bigger cities.

Please please please do your homework and work out all your budgets before making the plunge.

Are you selling up and bringing a huge chunk of money with you and hoping to get better work in a year or so? Are there promotional prospects? Can your wife work once she arrives, do your kids require childcare?

Take it as a given you will be living hand to mouth on 55k and probably dipping into any savings every month. What is your long term plan. Could you negotiate a better offer? Is the company assisting with the move? Are you going to pay rent on this property in surrey while your wife and kids are at home or are you renting a hovel for 6 months and sending money home or saving. Are you going to be paying your own bills in Canada and supporting your wife and kids at home at the same time paying their rent/mortgage food heating etc

All this stuff needs to be worked out now because if you move its way too late to find out you've left the frying pan and now live in a fire 


It doesn't matter how good the quality of life is in Canada if you are cold and hungry. You can't eat lovely scenery 

Apologies if you've already considered all of this and I'm teaching my grandmother to suck eggs. 


John


----------



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

I have considered that. We already sold our house for 140 over what we paid . Bought a his home 5 yrs ago an re Fab it. Paid 50k sold for 210 woot. And we decided not to rent in surrey and rented a place in blwone Washington 20min on the border . My boss is paying for the move . And also bought me a room/shared apartment for my first year. 
As with pay 55 is my first year salary after that I will be 20% owner of a large pizza chain . Due to contract can't say which.

Keep the help coming all this is very help ful . Yes my wife will start working after next semester when she graduates with her masters . Plans on doing her phd at u.b.c


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

Blaine Washington? Would have thought that was an hours commute and over the border twice a day? Really?

So you are going to be residing in the US and working in Canada. That'll be an interesting visa scenario, are you already a resident in the US?

have you seen the books of the chain? and given them to an accountant who can advise if they are legit?


----------



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

Of course I am a US resident. and an hour commute is nothing i already do that now. Plus i will be staying in canada 3 weeks on 1 week off. which is fine by me. As far as the books go its a Large Pizza chain one of the Big 3 . So they are already in order they have to run legit for they are audited every 90 days for fraud. Thats how big three make their money. For they get royalties for the brand. Did you think your delivery charge went to the driver no it goes to the corporation on average its 5% royalties and 3% marketing 2% yearly maintenance and upgrades. typically a store will also do a 1%-3% local marketing and other promotions.


----------



## Wexford_Ireland (Mar 6, 2012)

canadaorbust said:


> Of course I am a US resident.




There was nothing in any previous post to indicate you were an US resident.

Best of luck in your venture


----------



## canadaorbust (Jan 18, 2013)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> There was nothing in any previous post to indicate you were an US resident.
> 
> Best of luck in your venture



thanks allot been my wife an I dream to eventually live out of the country for a few years. Things just seemed to fall into place with this happened at right time. Lease ends in a few weeks got a Massive quarterly bonus and was able to sell my house in a declining market.

I am going to start a blog i will post the link in a few days
:clap2:


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Wexford_Ireland said:


> Blaine Washington? Would have thought that was an hours commute and over the border twice a day? Really?
> 
> So you are going to be residing in the US and working in Canada. That'll be an interesting visa scenario, are you already a resident in the US?
> 
> have you seen the books of the chain? and given them to an accountant who can advise if they are legit?


OP... have you heard of/do you know about the NEXUS Pass program? It might be something that you and your wife and children should consider getting... you'd be able to bypass the regular border lines at weekends, as the Nexus program offers pass holders their own dedicated border agent.

Wexford... if OP decides to go across from Blaine, WA into South Surrey/White Rock, BC on a bank holiday weekend, the queue can be several _hours_ in duration from early afternoon on a Friday until early evening on Sunday... I know this for a fact as I've driven 25km from my family's home down to the Peace Arch crossing (the one that OP will be using) for just before 8am on a Saturday morning (to go shopping 20 minutes down the interstate from where OP will be living) and have encountered waits of 30-60 minutes, and this was on a non-Bank Holiday weekend. 

It's not so bad late at night (after 9pm and before 6am), but for as long as the Canadian dollar remains at or above the US dollar and the provincial government/oil producers continue to gouge motorists at the pump, there's going to be heavy southbound traffic at the 3 westernmost 24 hour crossings (Peace Arch, Pacific Highway, & Huntingdon... a 4th crossing at Abbotsford, BC opens at 0800 and shuts at midnight... a 5th crossing services Point Roberts, WA - a small town that is not physically attached to the rest of the continental USA).


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

canadaorbust said:


> Of course I am a US resident.


You should go to your profile page and fill in your location and Expat from and to locations, it gives people reading your posts and better idea of where you are coming from.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/profile.php?do=editprofile


----------

